# frozen milworms freeze dried?



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

has anyone tried these?
http://www.petco.com/product/9495/Fluke ... SiteSearch

jodie


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

These are ok to feed, but in moderation.
There have been incidences of hedgies having died from getting an impaction from gorging on freeze-dried. 
So if you feed just a couple, 2-3 per day... it _should_ be fine. Though probably someone who actually feeds freeze dried can chime in on how many they feed, as I feed live only.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

If you try searching freeze dried in the upper right bar some different threads raising concern about them should come up. If you don't want to go live, I would recommend canned instead, like these http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=569


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Live is so much better. Mealworms aren't that gross as far as handling bugs go. And you can always just use a pair of tweezers if you're really freaked out. In fact, in elementary school one of my science assignments was to raise a pet mealworm :lol: so really if they make little kids handle them in school, they can't be that bad.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> In fact, in elementary school one of my science assignments was to raise a pet mealworm :lol: so really if they make little kids handle them in school, they can't be that bad.


I had the same project in elementary lol  We had to put a damp papertowel, mealworm and a slice of potato in a petri dish and watch as it changed. That brought back a memory I had totally forgotten


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we are trying to switch Sweetie from freeze-dried mealies to live ones. no luck so far. i am not sure why.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

i do use the live ones in the little cup container i had seen the freeez dried ones online or at a store and just thought id ask about them but thank you yall ill stay with the ones i have


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Freeze dried mealies can cause impaction so be very careful and only give him one or two once in a while.


----------

